# Steep downswing



## Cherry13 (Jun 11, 2015)

https://youtu.be/CyB7FPydA3k

does anybody have any good drills for shallowing the downswing, I don't think I need to do it too much, but it does look like I'm coming over the top of my backswing, and I'm losing a lot to the right or a straight pull.  

Or would a change to posture (more upright) promote this. 

Any suggestions? I have a straight on view which I'll add once loaded.

http://youtu.be/tPrmUnQ4FdU


----------



## the_coach (Jun 11, 2015)

swing a tad under plane going back so first move from the top is out & over which will make it steep & swing direction leftfield through the ball. 

[video=youtube;mRIk-3yO2so]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRIk-3yO2so[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Jun 11, 2015)

you have some good stuff going on in the swing, but transition from the top is a little ways of an issue.
as the turn arms & club get to the top then start straighways. so also have a look at this which should help some with the sequencing.

[video=youtube;lKZrMrnRU28]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKZrMrnRU28[/video]


----------



## Cherry13 (Jun 11, 2015)

the_coach said:



			swing a tad under plane going back so first move from the top is out & over which will make it steep & swing direction leftfield through the ball. 

[video=youtube;mRIk-3yO2so]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRIk-3yO2so[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thank you coach, some great stuff to look at, especially in the first video. I'd actually consciously been trying to shallow my backswing in the hope that it would have an impact on downswing...(don't ask about that logic). But ill give this a go next time at range.  Is there anything else I should be mindful of? Grip etc if trying this?


----------



## the_coach (Jun 11, 2015)

Cherry13 said:



			Thank you coach, some great stuff to look at, especially in the first video. I'd actually consciously been trying to shallow my backswing in the hope that it would have an impact on downswing...(don't ask about that logic). But ill give this a go next time at range.  Is there anything else I should be mindful of? Grip etc if trying this?
		
Click to expand...

if you can get to a PGA Pro who can check grip, set up etc always good to do.

can tell overmuch what's going on with the grip - only comment would be maybes the right hand could be a tad weak - but hard to tell for sure.
would check it out if poss - but both vids relevant to what's going on in the swing motion - as whatever the backswing went back like the downswing sequence a tad out of time as everything firing into the downswing pretty much at once.

face on angle being from that low shooting point could be playing tricks - angle wise - but could be the ball position looks as if it could be a tad back in the stance, but again hard to tell for sure.

if you can't get to a Pro here's a vid to look over grip alignments.

[video=youtube;E4_pbLiKdEk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4_pbLiKdEk[/video]


----------



## Cherry13 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah ball is def too far back, id noticed and corrected that straight after. Was a consequence of trying to ensure didn't fat it, as that was a common fault of mine.  I'll double check with my pro about grip when next with him. But thanks for the tips on other parts, will give them both a good watch and try them at range.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jun 14, 2015)

the_coach said:



			swing a tad under plane going back so first move from the top is out & over which will make it steep & swing direction leftfield through the ball. 

[video=youtube;mRIk-3yO2so]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRIk-3yO2so[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I like this drill and I have a steep downswing too, with a little out to in path, but I'm a one planer so would this drill still work Coach


----------



## the_coach (Jun 14, 2015)

Heavy-grebo said:



			I like this drill and I have a steep downswing too, with a little out to in path, but I'm a one planer so would this drill still work Coach
		
Click to expand...

my experience generally find many folks although think they 'one plane' often times the club goes back little ways under the plane, which is then why the club moves from atop the motion 'out & over' first off so then is steep & swinging leftfield through strike.

can't say for sure as haven't seen exactly what you do.
 but my hunch would be this may well help you some, & certainly worth giving it a good go over some time.

as if folks are looking to change patterns of motion, whatever that change being tried is for, it has to be exaggerated some in order to effect any change at all.

so would guess you feeling the club going back steeper then would give you the 'space' atop the swing to then drop the club head & shaft back down behind the hands (so not dropping the hands but laying the shaft/club head down) to enable a shallower motion into impact. 

but you really gotta exaggerate that feel in the drills - & you'd have to record the 'before/after' to have visual ref it was happening for 'real' not just feel - as you may feel it's way different but in actuality it may not have moved that much during a swing drill or through the ball. first off change may 'feel' real big, my experience is that folks mostly don't make the 'feel change' big enough. so you really got to record what's happening to be really able to check.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jun 15, 2015)

I am pretty flat at the top of my swing and your right i do take the club back on the inside and my first move  is with my upper body/arms. That's why i really liked this drill it seemed to fit me, apart from the flat back swing, thanks Coach.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 15, 2015)

Heavy-grebo said:



			I am pretty flat at the top of my swing and your right i do take the club back on the inside and my first move  is with my upper body/arms. That's why i really liked this drill it seemed to fit me, apart from the flat back swing, thanks Coach.
		
Click to expand...

If you have a one plane swing, rotating the torso/shoulders in the downswing isn't necessarily a bad thing.

I have a one plane swing (... Hence the forum name).

As a one plane swing has more torso rotation that a more upright 2-plane swing, the upper body needs more rotation coming back down, other wise the club will just get stuck behind you coming into the ball.

The downswing is still initiated with a hip movement, but the torso rotation does the bulk of the work. This chap explains it better than me:

[video=youtube;vqTl8qSo8OI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqTl8qSo8OI[/video]

OP - In my swing I have a slight throw at the top, but as Bobmac has pointed out on quite a few occasions, I have a pretty flat backswing.

I still manage to get to the ball from the inside though. 

As you have said above, your ball position being too far back may cause your push and if you are coming OTT, then that would cause your pull. Do you have a stock or shape that you hit with most clubs?

Not a bad looking swing though :thup:


----------



## Cherry13 (Jun 15, 2015)

One Planer said:



			If you have a one plane swing, rotating the torso/shoulders in the downswing isn't necessarily a bad thing.

I have a one plane swing (... Hence the forum name).

As a one plane swing has more torso rotation that a more upright 2-plane swing, the upper body needs more rotation coming back down, other wise the club will just get stuck behind you coming into the ball.

The downswing is still initiated with a hip movement, but the torso rotation does the bulk of the work. This chap explains it better than me:

[video=youtube;vqTl8qSo8OI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqTl8qSo8OI[/video]

OP - In my swing I have a slight throw at the top, but as Bobmac has pointed out on quite a few occasions, I have a pretty flat backswing.

I still manage to get to the ball from the inside though. 

As you have said above, your ball position being too far back may cause your push and if you are coming OTT, then that would cause your pull. Do you have a stock or shape that you hit with most clubs?

Not a bad looking swing though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, most common shot is a fade, the pro is getting me to turn my hands over more in the swing.  Being a natural left hander with a right handed swing I tend to have a very passive right hand.  The steep downswing tends to compound this, however it impacts quality of strike more than anything.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 15, 2015)

Cherry13 said:



			Thank you, most common shot is a fade, the pro is getting me to turn my hands over more in the swing.  Being a natural left hander with a right handed swing I tend to have a very passive right hand.  The steep downswing tends to compound this, however it impacts quality of strike more than anything.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have much issue launching your driver off the tee?


----------



## Cherry13 (Jun 15, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Do you have much issue launching your driver off the tee?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, only time I get a decent height is typically a high fade, (high by my standards) typically its a low runner with lots of roll out.


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 8, 2016)

thought i would provide an update on progress and new video, although the hcap has improved i still dont see much difference in the swing. 

still appears quite steep which causes issues with consistency.  The other thing i've just noticed though is my left elbow after impact, on the attached video i have filmed two swings, on the second swing you see less of my left elbow until i rotate around, i have included two pictures below.  I'm guessing that this is something to do with 'turning my wrists' which i still dont do very consistently.  any tips for this? 

apologies for the length of Video, the first swing starts around 1:15 and the second starts at 2:10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05V_HXd1sHk


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Can I be really cheeky (going to anyway) and ask if anyone has some tips for shallowing my pitching. Getting very steep (deepish divots) and need to flatten out, brush the turf more. Tried linear and traditional method and steep in both. Put a large towel under my arms and I stay nicely connected but take it away and I tend to get very steep again


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2016)

Please take videos of you trying both techniques.  Its guesswork otherwise.   can be any number of reasons.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can I be really cheeky (going to anyway) and ask if anyone has some tips for shallowing my pitching. Getting very steep (deepish divots) and need to flatten out, brush the turf more. Tried linear and traditional method and steep in both. Put a large towel under my arms and I stay nicely connected but take it away and I tend to get very steep again
		
Click to expand...

Try swinging feeling like you have a large towel under your arms. 

Are you any nearer deciding on a method? I was searching for something else a while ago and saw you mention you were trying linear on a post from 2011.
I really don't think chopping and changing does you any favours.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can I be really cheeky (going to anyway) and ask if anyone has some tips for shallowing my pitching. Getting very steep (deepish divots) and need to flatten out, brush the turf more. Tried linear and traditional method and steep in both. Put a large towel under my arms and I stay nicely connected but take it away and I tend to get very steep again
		
Click to expand...

Are you moving (Swaying) forward, laterally, towards your target in your downswing.


----------



## Junior (Mar 10, 2016)

I get steep when the ball position sneaks back in my stance.  Maybe check this  ?


----------

